# convert all files in derectory into UTF-8



## mzelensky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello!

I've got a ruby on rails application which was developed on Windows. Now it is to run on FreeBSD. The encoding of files should be UTF-8 without BOM, but on Windows some of them are UTF-8 with BOM, some without BOM and maybe some are of ANSI (maybe).

I am going to continue developing on Windows and deploying to FreeBSD, so I will need to convert files often. I tried to do it manually, but it is quite a lot of clicking. Is there a utility which allows to convert all files in a directory recursively?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiiski (Jun 19, 2011)

Maybe iconv(1), uconv(1) or [cmd=""]jv-convert45[/cmd] could help?

Some sort of script could handle all files in the directory, Google knows pretty good examples.


----------

